# strange problem



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have a logo, its 2 spot colours. In Indesign I see the separations fine, its 2 colour as it should be. Opened in Illustrator the file is now cmyk. Its the same file as I right clicked the linked file in indesign and "edit original"

Its a file that was given to us years ago and looks like it was just mashed together to make it work as a 2 colour job. Anyways, I need to send an .ai file to another company doing some car magnets. Now my problem is the .eps file separates fine in indesign, but not in illustrator. If I make an .ai file from the .eps file in illustrator, the .ai file is all cmyk. Ultimately I need an .ai file (as requested) that is in 2 colour. Confused? I am. Any thoughts on what is going on here?

The logo appears to have been made in photoshop, then dropped and put together in illustrator, then brought into indesign. Was probably CS3 when it was created. Running CS5 now.

thanks


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Illustrator only has two colour modes: RGB or CMYK, however the colour information of the contents can be a variety of inks and colours including PMS, etc.

Perhaps the Photoshop file is/was a duotone?

If you want, you can send me the logo ( redacted ) and I can take a look at it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Illustrator only has two colour modes: RGB or CMYK, however the colour information of the contents can be a variety of inks and colours including PMS, etc.
> 
> Perhaps the Photoshop file is/was a duotone?
> 
> If you want, you can send me the logo (mannypdesign *at* gmail *dot* com) and I can take a look at it.


It is 2 psd files that are duo tone to make a 2 colour logo in illustrator. I send you a download link from my mobile me account.

Thanks


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm interested in the solution for this, so please post it when you guys work it out OK?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Basically someone made a logo in Photoshop as CMYK and then converted it to a duotone bitmap (2 PMS colours) and dumped it into an Illustrator file. The PMS information is still there, but it's unwieldy for those who need a true vector file.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Basically someone made a logo in Photoshop as CMYK and then converted it to a duotone bitmap (2 PMS colours) and dumped it into an Illustrator file. The PMS information is still there, but it's unwieldy for those who need a true vector file.


I found the original photoshop files for it. It doesn't help at all of course. Not sure how they made it, or if it was just a scanned image someone reworked. Either way it will never be a vector file, so they will have to make do with what I sent yesterday.

Thanks for the help Manny, much appreciated


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

With a little time I think one could create a vector version of it that would be similar. It'd be difficult, but achievable.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> With a little time I think one could create a vector version of it that would be similar. It'd be difficult, but achievable.


Its not worth the time really, they always want everything cheap and fast.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Its not worth the time really, *they always want everything cheap and fast.*


Time to fire them as clients...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

wonderings said:


> Its not worth the time really, they always want everything cheap and fast.


Doesn't everyone?


----------

